# Thighs on the weber



## LT72884 (Jun 19, 2010)

Smoked these on the weber indirectly for about an hour to an hour and a half. Use cherry chips cuz i was out of cherry chunks. One of the pieces got a very good dark color to the skin. It was perfect though cuz i love crspy skin. i removed the skin and sprinkled with my comp rub and then seasoned both sides of the skin with the rub. place over a drip pan filled with water and went to town.

the first 20 minutes of the cook, the lid temp was 600. I know thats not bbq temps but i was in a hurry. the last 45 minutes were around 350 or so. Sauced two of them and left one un-sauced to show contrast.


----------



## Phil (Jan 11, 2011)

I was killin' time and saw your thread. Could you explain the need to grill over foil. Some of the best chicken I've ever eaten was indirect cooking on the Weber.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 11, 2011)

Those look deeeelish!!  My favorite part of the chicky.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2011)

Phil said:


> I was killin' time and saw your thread. Could you explain the need to grill over foil. Some of the best chicken I've ever eaten was indirect cooking on the Weber.




Looks like the foil is on the floor of the grill to catch the melting fat.


----------



## Phil (Jan 11, 2011)

I know, Andy, but when the fat hits the hot charcoal or grate, great things happen. I don't even soak wood any more. I just drop it in the center of the hot coals about ten minutes after I set the chicken on and cover. To each his own. His might tase better, I dunno.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 11, 2011)

Phil said:


> I know, Andy, but when the fat hits the hot charcoal or grate, great things happen. I don't even soak wood any more. I just drop it in the center of the hot coals about ten minutes after I set the chicken on and cover. To each his own. His might tase better, I dunno.




Phil, the OP stated he was cooking with indirect heat.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 11, 2011)

I think the foil might be over his drip pan that was filled with water. That way he can discard the foil and keep the drip pan clean.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Jan 16, 2011)

Look so yummy! I love the color of the cook thighs and the overflowing sauce, it is really tasty.


----------



## roadfix (Jan 18, 2011)

The only time I use a foil is to protect the vent fins on the indirect side of the kettle from sugary drippings which can seize them.  Cleaning them can be a PIA.


----------

